# Free dwg موقع تحميل ملفات اتوكاد...



## ناادية (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم​ 
من لحظات هذا الموقع رااائع جدا :67:
لكن في خبر سعيد و آخر سيء هههه
نبتدي بالخبر السعيد
اللي اكتشفته فيه لحد الآن 
أنه يحوي الكثير من التفاصيل الهندسية 2D و3D مجانا
من خلال هذا الموقع ​ 

http://www.freedwg.eu/index.htm​ 
وفيه بالانجيزي و الفرنسي و غيره و للأسف مفيش عربي :4:​ 
في هذا للاسف مفيش ترجمة
http://www.archweb.it/dwg/dwg.htm
مثال ملفات فنادق
http://www.archweb.it/dwg/alberghi_hotel/hotel.htm
اضغط على الصورة للتحميل​ 
ايضا به ملفات للمهندسين المشهورين مثال زهى حديد و الكوربيزيه و غيره 
من خلال هذا الموقع:2: و في بعضهم فيديوهات​ 

http://www.archweb.it/dwg/arch_arredi_famosi/architetture_famose.htm​ 


الأخبار السيئة :80:
ان ملفات الاوتوكاد بها رسومات و تفاصيل رائعة لكن اذا احتوت كتابات فتكون باللغة الالمانية - مش متأكده كتير من اللغة المهم اني لم افهمها ههههه- لكن نستطيع الاستعانة بقوقل :77:​ 
اما الخبر السيء الثاني انك تستطيع تحميل مخططات المهندسين مجانا على هيئة صورة لكن بالنسبة لي لأول مرة ألاقي مخططات زهى حديد واضحة مثل هذه المرة 
و اذا اردت تحميلها بصيغة اوتوكاد فهي ليست مجانية :4:​ 

مثال لمخططات زهى حديد - للأسف لا أدري لم لا أستطيع ادراج الصور في مواضيعي -​ 
http://www.archweb.it/dwg/arch_arredi_famosi/zaha_hadid/zaha_hadid.htm​ 
تجد جدول اختر مشروع ثم اضغط على 2D او 3D ​ 

*P R O G E T T I D W G *

*LF1, Landesgartenschau *(1997 / 2000)*[URL="http://www.archweb.it/dwg/arch_arredi_famosi/zaha_hadid/LF1-Landesgartenschau/LF1-Landesgartenschau.htm"]2D[/URL]*​





-----------------------------------------------------------------*Rosenthal Center for Contemporary Art *(2003)*2D*​







------------------------------------------------------------------*MAXXI *(2003/2006) *Roma - Museo Nazionale delle Arti del XXI secolo **2D*​





 

-----------------------------------------------------------------*Phaeno Science Centre *(2005)*2D*​



-----------------------------------------------------------------​ 
او تجد هذا اسفل​ 
*Immagini di architetture di Zaha Hadid*
Farrer Court seven towers

​Antwerp port authority​ 


Dancing Tower a Dubai

Nuragic and Contemporary Art Museum - Cagliari 2007

Olympics Aquatic Center

Architecture Foundation 

MAXXI Roma / Interni - esterni

 
اضغط على احد المشاريع
مثال Nuragic and Contemporary Art Museum - Cagliari 2007
http://www.archweb.it/architetture/zaha_adid/nuragic_museum/index.htm​ 
اضغط على صورة للتكبير و اضغط عليها ثانية لتنتقل للصورة التالية​ 
اكتشفوا المزيد في هذا الموقع و انا كمان هشوف :56::85:​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المواقع القيمة


----------



## ناادية (13 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خير أخي أمنمحتب الصغير الله يوفقك لما يحبه و يرضاه..اسعدني مرورك و ان شاء الله اكون افدت ولو بالقيل


----------



## معتز العزيز (10 مارس 2012)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## مهندسة الدبيلة (10 مارس 2012)

_شكرا لك _


----------



## عبدالله احمد2 (2 فبراير 2013)

:56:


----------



## eng s.s (11 فبراير 2013)

:77:


----------

